# اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟ اه ياندل



## artamisss (12 مارس 2006)

*اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟ اه ياندل*

اخواتى الاعزاء اليوم قد طرأت لى فكره قد تكون أكثر تعقدا وتعقيدا 

ولكنى لا ادرى كيف اطرحها وكيف انثر كلماتها فكثير كلمتها اصعب من ان تقال 

ولكنى سوف احاور حولها الى ان تصل اليكم 

اليوم لقد انتشرت فى الشباب او يطلق عليهم الشباب المحب ظاهره غريب 

وهى إثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟

ومابعد ذلك السؤال من عواقب جثيمه اجارك الله احبائى :36_1_10: 

وتكون الإجابه كيف أثبت لك انى احبك ؟:36_3_13: 

تكون هنا قد وقعت اكبر جريمه فى حق كلمة الحب وهى ان تسلم البنت نفسها للشاب بغرض انه يريد منها إثبات

على انها تحبه ولكن فى الحقيقه انه لا يريد إثبات للحب ولكنه يريد إشباع رغبه (( حيوانه )) داخله :36_19_1: 

وبعدها يقول فى داخله اذا كانت هذه الفتاه قد اتاحت لنفسها ان تسلمنى نفسها بكلمة الحب وما بعد ذلك 

وتكون العاقبه معروفه ولا بنظر لها بعد ذلك بعين الحب بل ينظر بعين 000000000000000000000

اعذرونى على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع ولكنه اصبح طابع عام بين الشباب

وللاسف الشديد اصبح  هذا السوس ينخر عظام الشباب المسيحى  واصبحت كارثه 


مارئيكوا يا شباب  حول مناقشه هذا الموضوع  اريد الاجابه عن هذا السؤال : اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟؟:36_19_1: ​


----------



## Michael (12 مارس 2006)

> مارئيكوا يا شباب حول مناقشه هذا الموضوع اريد الاجابه عن هذا السؤال : اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟؟




ارى انك طرحتى السؤال للشباب

لماذا لم تطرحية ايضا على الشابات

هااااااااا

ولا هى عنصرية يعتنى


رجاء من زملائى الافاضل عدم الرد

الى ان تتحقق ا لمساواة التى نحلك بيها نحن الرجال

كى نكون على قدم مساواة من المراة

وسلام يا شباب


----------



## artamisss (12 مارس 2006)

:wub:  
كدة كدة يا مايكل انتو اللى بقيتو بتطالبو بالمساواة  لا حول ولا قوة الابالله  بس احب اوضح لك نقطه 
اولا يا مايكل اخنا هنا بنتعرض لمناقشه هامه  وبتتعلق بالشباب من الجنسين وانا لم اقتصر فى كلامى على كلمه شباب ذكور فالكلمه هنا تحمل فى طياتها معنى مجمل  للشباب من الجنسين
وعلشان ماكونش رخمه  معاكوا  اللى عاوز يتكلم  من الشباب  من الجنسين يتكلم بصراحه  ومتخافوش انا ديقراطيه جدا leasantr


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2006)

*اوعو عم الديمقراطى معانه 

يبنتى محدش بيضرب البنت على ايدها هيه اللى بتبقى كدا المشكله مش الشباب المشكله البنات*


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> ارى انك طرحتى السؤال للشباب
> 
> لماذا لم تطرحية ايضا على الشابات
> 
> ...



اعتقد ياعم مايكل ان الموضوع باين من عنوانة:gy0000:  ممكن انت تعمل موضوع جديد عن البنات:11_1_211v: 

هي موضحه  جانب من المشكلة او بتناقش جانب من المشكلة 




> مارئيكوا يا شباب حول مناقشه هذا الموضوع اريد الاجابه عن هذا السؤال : اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟؟



بالنسبة بقة للموضوع دة ممكن من الاول مايكونش في دماغ الولد حاجة وحشة هي اللي بيكون في دماغها الحاجة الوحشة 
وبعدين لو هي جدعه كانت تقولة اثبت انت انك بتحبني بس كدة 
لكن لو طلب منها كدة ((انها تسلمله نفسها))علشان تثبتلة انها بتحبة مفروض تقولة رفضي للموضوع دة اكبر اثبات اني بحبك

وعلى فكرة البنات لازم تقتنع بحاجة واحدة واكيدة
لو الولد بيحبك او حبيبك بيحبك لاااااااااازم يحافظ عليكي وميقدرش يمس شعره منك لان الحب اسمى من كل الحاجات دي 
بس المشكلة ان فية ولاد بيبقى همهم الموضوع دة بس حتى لو بيحبها بس دة يبقى مفروض ينتحر او يشوفلة بلوة يحبها


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

اولا  ارحب بالعضو رامى معانا هنا فى الركن بتاعى  :36_3_11: 
وميرسى على ردك  الجميل  جدا جد  وفعلا انت عندك حق  فى رائيك   وانت اول  شخص له  رئي ساخن معانا فى الموضوع هنا  ويارب الباقى يسخن  زيك هههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> اولا ارحب بالعضو رامى معانا هنا فى الركن بتاعى :36_3_11:
> وميرسى على ردك الجميل جدا جد وفعلا انت عندك حق فى رائيك وانت اول شخص له رئي ساخن معانا فى الموضوع هنا ويارب الباقى يسخن زيك هههههههههههه


 
ماهو الموضوع اساسا سخن هانكتب اية غير كدة 
ويارب الباقي فعلا يسخن 
وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مارس 2006)

*



			وعلى فكرة البنات لازم تقتنع بحاجة واحدة واكيدة
لو الولد بيحبك او حبيبك بيحبك لاااااااااازم يحافظ عليكي وميقدرش يمس شعره منك لان الحب اسمى من كل الحاجات دي 
بس المشكلة ان فية ولاد بيبقى همهم الموضوع دة بس حتى لو بيحبها بس دة يبقى مفروض ينتحر او يشوفلة بلوة يحبها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ الحبيب رامي 

بجد انتا جبت المفيد ده نفس اللي كنت ها اقوله 

لو هو صح بيحبها مش هيرضي بكدا ابدا وهيحافظ عليها ويصونها وهيحطها في برواز كمان 

انا بكره الحب بقيت بعتبره ضعف بشري سخيف ( اسف علي التعبير بس مخنوق منه شوية )*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> الاخ الحبيب رامي
> 
> ...



اسمحيلي يا artamiss ارد علية لانة برضة كان موجهلي كلام بس نفسي ارد على مينا 
واسف على التدخل 
بس يامينا تعتبر الحب ضعف في حالات ليك حق فيها لكن تعتبرة حاجة اساسية اكون معارض ليك تماما 
اقولك لية بقة ياسيدي
الحب ضعف علشان انت حبتها وهي مش حبتك
الحب ضعف علشان حبيت واحدة ماتستهالش 
الحب ضعف علشان مقدرتش تنسى واحدة متنفعكش 
وطبعا فية حاجات كتيير
لكن اوعى تقول ابدا ان كل الحب ضعف لان مش من تجربة خلاص تاخد فكرة واحدة 
صدقني الحب بيبقى قوة مش ضعف 
واسف مرة تانية artamiss على التدخل


----------



## Michael (13 مارس 2006)

فعلا كلامك تمام يا رامى

وهو دة الى انا كنت عاوز اقولة  وراى زىراى مينا تمام

مع الاحتفاظ بالنقاط التى ذكرتها انت

عاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك معانا اكثر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ميرنا (13 مارس 2006)

*دا انتو ملبخين جامد حب ايه اللى انتا جاى تقول عليه 

يعم لا يوجد حب مطلقا مش هتلاقوا سلعه نادرا اليومين دول او كانت موضه وبطلت خليكم فى احلامكم الورديه انتو وهتتعدل*


----------



## whocares (13 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *دا انتو ملبخين جامد حب ايه اللى انتا جاى تقول عليه
> 
> يعم لا يوجد حب مطلقا مش هتلاقوا سلعه نادرا اليومين دول او كانت موضه وبطلت خليكم فى احلامكم الورديه انتو وهتتعدل*



الحب أساسي، و هو قبول النفس و قبول الناس و قبول الطبيعة و قبول الله من غير شروط. و القداسة هي أساسية و هي قبول كل الشروط التي تعطي المتقيد بها السلام و الراحة و المتعة. و تلك القداسة و المحبة اجتمعا في صليب المسيح.

فالحب المقدس:

مع النفس، أنت لا تتعدى.
مع الناس، أنت تباشر بالخير.
مع الطبيعة، فأنت تُسخّرها (و تعتني بها).
مع الله أنت تسلم تسليم كامل.

" لا يوجد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه من أجل أحبائه." لو يسوع ماحبش الخطاة أمثالنا، ما كان راح على الصليب. 

أنا أحب الأخوة و الأخوات في المنتدى، و أحب المسلمين و اليهود و الكل ... لأن صليب المسيح دليل محبته لكم و لهم، لذا أستطيع أن أتعلم ماذا يعني أن أحب.

عندما مات أليعازر "بكى يسوع" لأنه كان يحبه.

أما من يريد "إثبات" محبة الحبيب، فلا مانع من المحبة المقدسة، فلا حب من غير حق، و لا حق من غير حب. و  من يريد النصف و ليس الآخر فقد تناصف حبه وهذا خطأ فلا يوجد نصف بل كل، و هذا دليل الحب. و لا مانع من أن يمنح الحبيب المحبوب الجسد (من غير شروط لإتمام المحبة) و لكن مع القداسة لإتمام القداسة أو حق العلاقة الرومانسية فالعدل واجب كما أن إشباع رغبة الجسد واجب.


----------



## †gomana† (13 مارس 2006)

*ويلكم بيك فى المنتدى معانا يا رامى وربنا يباركك*
*وردك حقيقى جميل اوى اوى*

*وحلوة اوى كلمة مينا ( الحب ضعف بشرى سخيف ) اخى العزيز مينا الحب قوة وكلمة جميلة بس بين اتنين متفاهمين وبيحسوا ببعض وبيفهموا بعض وفى مستوا تفكير واحد آدى حاجة*

*وراى مايكى باشا مش من تجربة او اتنين تعقدوا نفسكم وتقولوا ان الحب ده حاجة خنيقة لا سامحنى بقى*

*احنا اتعلمنا الحب والمحبة من حبيبنا بابا يسوع يعنى مش شىء مرفوض *
*دى حاجة جوانا وبنتعامل بيها وبنحيها اوى *
*وصدقنتى غصبن عنك بتحب اللى قدامك لانها حاجة من جوانا مكتسبنها *

*والباشا الكبيرة* *العسولة ميرنا *
*صدقينى الحب جميل اوى وموجود بينا اوى *
*هو اه صحيح بقى عملة نادرة جدا وصعب انك تلاقيه بس موجود *

*وميرسيه يا دودو على طرحك للموضوع ده*
*وصلى من اجل ضعفى*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

يا جماعه  انا مش عارفه اقول ايه الصراحه  غير انى  سعيدة بالمشاركات الفعاله  اللى بتقول معلومه واضحه  لازم  ناكد عليها  احنا مش عاوزين ناخد الموضوع  بهزار معلش اسمحولى  احنا بصدد مشكله  بيتعرض لها الشباب المسيحى  وكل الجرائم بترتكب باسم الحب  :bud: فا  لو سمحتم  يا شباب وياشبات  انا عاوزة  خبرة كل واحد يقولها 
و زى  ما الاخ رامى  جاب  المفيد فى كلمتين  وقال( وعلى فكرة البنات لازم تقتنع بحاجة واحدة واكيدة
لو الولد بيحبك او حبيبك بيحبك لاااااااااازم يحافظ عليكي وميقدرش يمس شعره منك لان الحب اسمى من كل الحاجات دي ) 
وبجد ميرسى على مشاركتم  الفعاله 
وليا ملاحظه هامه جدا انا لاحظتها  يعنى المشاهدين للموضوع  تملى بيبقوا اكتر   بكتير من المشاركين بالفعل ياريت اللى يدخل يشوف موضوع  يشارك فيه ولوبكلمه  ميبقاش هما هما نفس الاعضاء كل مرة :Roses:


----------



## Michael (13 مارس 2006)

Divine Artamiss 


انتى سمعتى اراء ناس كثير جدا 

ممكن نسمع رايك


----------



## jvn (13 مارس 2006)

*اثبتى انك بتحبينى ؟ اه ياندل*

*على فكرة الموضوع رائع جدا
يفتح مجال للنقاش احب ان اقول رائى

المشكلة فعلا موجودة وكتيرة وبيقع كتير فيها من البنات
بس دة مش معناه ان احنا نلتمس العذر للبنت بل بالعكس بنحملها الخطا كله

فى البداية موضوع الحب بين الطرفين بيتم ومن خلال الموضوع بيتطور
الى مشاعر وكلام واحاسيس وبيتم تطبيق المثل القائل مراية الحب عامية
وهى التغاضى عن السلبيات فى كلا الطرفين ومنه يقع الخطا المشار فى المشكلة العروضة


اما الحب الصحيح الى يتم من خلال اولا د المسيح
وهو من سمات الحب الحفاظ على الطرف من اى شر ( وهو المشار من اخونا رامى)
وهو من كلا الطرفين تحكيم العقل والقلب فى الحب ...(والله)
حتى لا يتم التنازل عن اى شىء والتغاضى عن مثل المراية الحب العامية

مثال عملى 
انا اعرف شخص ما مسكش ايد البنت اللى حبها الى ان تم خطوبة رسمى
ودة متهيالى قمة الحب وهو الحفاظ على الطرف الثانى*


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

رائى من رائيكوا  اكيد يا مايكل 
وانا اؤيد كلام كل واحد  حط ايدة على  النقطه الهامه فى الموضوع 
وستنيه  بقيه  ارئكوا  ولو الموضوع  زهقتوا من مناقشته  قولولى وانا هاقول رائى فى الاخر واختم بيه الموضوع:close_tem


----------



## Michael (13 مارس 2006)

كلامك فعلا نابع عن حب حقيقى يا جفن

والحقيقة يا ارطميس انا مزهقتش 

بس هقول زقت علشان اسمع رايك


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

طبعا  نابعه عن حبى ليكو فى المنتدى بس انا صراحه مش هاقول رائى الالما كل  يقول انا زهقت من الموضوع وليس فردا واحدا:Valentine_Heart:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مارس 2006)

*
شكرا للاخ الحبيب رامي علي الرد الجميل 

اختي العزيزة جومانه 

تقولين /




			وحلوة اوى كلمة مينا ( الحب ضعف بشرى سخيف ) اخى العزيز مينا الحب قوة وكلمة جميلة بس بين اتنين متفاهمين وبيحسوا ببعض وبيفهموا بعض وفى مستوا تفكير واحد آدى حاجة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل اوي طيب اذا كان الاثنين متفاهمين جداا واللي هيفرق الزمن والظروف المعقدة مش العيب منهم بس الظروف والزمان والوقت وكل الكلام ده يبقي مش كل ده كلام فاضي ويبقي الحب ده مش احساس انما رتين ليه وقته ومعاده نظام زي ما بتحب الكمبيوتر بتاعك والموبايل جماد لانه روتيني لازم يبقي ليه وقت غير كده الزمن والوقت الحاضر بيدمره في الغالب .

تحياتي ..*


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

انا اعرف ان الانسان الذكى هو اللى يحول ظروفه الصعبه لسبب نجاحه  هانقول كل دة كلام ورق  ومعرفش ايه وكدة  لاء يا مينا  الحب مش روتين  الحب ده  احساس زى ما الكراهيه احساس  والخوف احساس  هل دول كلهم روتين  استحاله الروتين هاقولك فى حياتك العمليه ماشى  انك مضطر كل يوم تروح نفس المكان مع نفس الاشخاص 
لكن مشاعر الانسان عامه بتجدد كل ما ماكلن الانسان عاوز يجددها 
لكن انت مش عاوز  خلاص هاتموت الحب جواك وتفقدة  بسهوله زى الوردة الدبلانه


----------



## artamisss (12 فبراير 2007)

اصل انا ماكنتش مصدقه  الكلام الكبير اللى انا  كتبته ده  فا قلت تشاركونى فيه تانى 
هههههههههه


----------



## jim_halim (12 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

هو بصراحة الموضوع غريب شوية .. ( و كلمة سلميلي نفسك علشان تثبتيلي أنك بتحبيني ) ده منطق في منتهي الغرابة ..

لكن اللي أعرفه هو أن .. 

1- علاقة جنسية بأرادتك الحرة  خارج نطاق الزواج = خطيئة الزنا ( ليس لها تسمية أخري ) 

 " انت تعرف الوصايا.لا تزن.لا تقتل.لا تسرق.لا تشهد بالزور.اكرم اباك وامك. " ( لو 18:20 ) 

2- إن كانت كلماته قد تعارضت مع كلام الله ف "  ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس " ( أع 5 : 29 )


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2007)

*بصى الموضوع ده بيحصل كتير ماشى*
*بس صح المفروض الراجل يكون راجل بمعنى الكلمه *
*ميطلبش تحت اى ظرف الطلب ده *
*ويكون فعلا راجل يحترم ويقدر ويحافظ على البنت اللى معاه*
*يوعد ويوفى بكلامه تحت اى ظروف*
*مش يعيشها فى احلام وفجاءة تصحى تلاقيها اوهام*
*بجد لو جوانا خوف ربنا مش هنكدب ابدا*
*ولا نظلم ولا نوهم حد *


----------



## artamisss (26 فبراير 2007)

انا حابه نناقش الموضوع ده تانى  لانه مثير فعلا للنقاش  بجد عاوزة اعرف ارائكو


----------



## koko george (19 مارس 2007)

*على فكرة كتير ن الشباب بقى يعمل كدة عرفش ليه بس المشكلة انهم بيحبوا فعلا فى الأول لكن بعد ما ده بيحصل كل الحب بيدمر وعلى كرة ممكن التنازل يكون مجرد انها سمحتلوا يمسك ايديها*


----------

